# 90 gallon planted discus



## Ebi-Ken (Jul 9, 2010)

Hi everyone of GTA =) I'm Frank a shrimp keeper/breeder. I would like to share with you some photos of what I have had and accomplished other than shrimp with a 90 gallon tank =)



















And final shot before I took my entire tank down.... a truly sad thing I had to do...


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

was a nice tank!

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Holidays (Apr 18, 2010)

what are those schooling fish? harlequin rasboras?


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

Wow! It was beautiful.


----------



## bcarlos (Nov 19, 2009)

Beautiful tank! If I had a discus show tank, this is exactly how I'd do it. I love the grass on the left forefront.


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

very nice!!!!


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Wonderful tank...


----------



## Ebi-Ken (Jul 9, 2010)

Thanks for all the comments =) 

The small fish is a type of rasbora. But its actually rasbora espei. It has a much more vivid orange coloring. Beautiful fish. I had about 150 of them in there =P also a huge colony of over 300 baby peppered cory's lol as my peppered cory just kept breeding. -_-


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

It's a beautiful tank.
I love your grass, blyxa and rotala. They look perfect and the discusses, of course


----------



## arinsi (Mar 14, 2010)

gorgeous carpeting


----------



## JAM (Dec 14, 2010)

*Very Inspiring*

I too have a planted discuss tank in progress...I admire your design and the way you grow your plants.


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

hi jiang did you use some co2 for this before?


----------



## lemuj (Dec 7, 2006)

Very nice tank, vibrant colours clean and neat, just the way I like em for myself. Another reason why makes me like discus for my tank, just afraid may not have the proper tank size for them. What temperature you had your heater set on this tank?


----------

